# Video Review: Canon EOS 7D Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

```
<p>Below is a video review of the Canon EOS 7D Mark II done by Untitlted Film Works in Australia. See them on <a href="https://www.facebook.com/untitledfilmworks" target="_blank">Facebook here</a></p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fSk2_-FRgpo?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1799: <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=7dmarkii" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>cr</strong></p>
```


----------



## Vossie (Sep 15, 2014)

And here a hands-on from DP-Review: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii


----------



## Vossie (Sep 15, 2014)

Vossie said:


> And here a hands-on from DP-Review: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii



On the battery: "The 7D Mark II uses a new battery, the LP-E6N, that has a higher capacity than the previous LP-E6 batteries found in the 5D Mark III and its predecessor. Importantly, though, the form factor remains the same, which means you should still be able to use the older LP-E6 batteries in it."

Is this true? Would be very nice for 5D3 owners.


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 15, 2014)

Vossie said:


> And here a hands-on from DP-Review: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii



Am confused website says "First Impression" is that same as "Hands-on" ?


----------



## Destin (Sep 15, 2014)

Review or infomercial?


----------



## aclectasis (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry, when someone said 'review' I didn't mean it meant 'advertisement'


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2014)

Destin said:


> ...infomercial?



What tipped you off? The Canon logo at the top right? heh.


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 15, 2014)

That's a commercial, not a review.

Pretty scenery, so I watched it anyway.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 15, 2014)

I heard that one little blurb about 'clean HDMI out'. That is a good thing, which I presume is true. For me, this gives the camera a lot more versatility than if it were not present. I want to learn more about the video functionality as things go along.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 15, 2014)

Every frame in focus.....hmmm


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 15, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Every frame in focus.....hmmm



Give it to Tony Northrup and I am sure he could bugger up the settings and drop that down to 60%


----------



## Ninjajack (Sep 15, 2014)

A commercial is not a review


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 15, 2014)

Hilarious puff piece.

Next time I go alpine climbing I should bring one of these so I don't get lost. *eye roll*


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Let's wait for impartial review to see how it really performs. With the same AF of 5D3 and 1Dx looks promising body.


----------



## heptagon (Sep 15, 2014)

Review? More like professional commercial spot.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> With the same AF of 5D3 and 1Dx looks promising body.



It isn't, it's a new system. On paper, it's potentially a better system.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 15, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > Every frame in focus.....hmmm
> ...



He is pretty much doing it now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpiZHZRDRbc


----------



## wookiee2cu (Sep 15, 2014)

On paper the spec's look really impressive, if it ends up being as good as it looks I imagine it may take a few sales away from the 1DX. You could purchase 2 (1 for back up) and a very nice piece of glass for the amount of the 1DX. I know the 1DX has some more features and better weather sealing but I don't think that will matter to a lot of potential buyers; will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## chris_w_digits (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm eager to see a real review comparing it to the 70D and 7D (sensor differences, improvements in high ISO noise, etc.). These are not reviews but are "marketing brochures".


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 15, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> Every frame in focus.....hmmm



At that distance with the ef 14mm f2.8 L, I'd guess all frames would be in focus, so the statement made is probably true.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 15, 2014)

ritholtz said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > canon1dxman said:
> ...



Trololololol. This guy doesn't know when to stop...


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2014)

I just sat through about 20 minutes of it. He is very biased, and when he can muster any compliments they are all backhanded in nature. He makes a few points, but overall, it is like listening to nails on a chalkboard because he is so openly contemptuous. 

sek



ritholtz said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > canon1dxman said:
> ...


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I just sat through about 20 minutes of it. He is very biased, and when he can muster any compliments they are all backhanded in nature. He makes a few points, but overall, it is like listening to nails on a chalkboard because he is so openly contemptuous.
> 
> sek
> 
> ...



20mins wow impressive, I couldn't manage past 5 !! ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 16, 2014)

Destin said:


> Review or infomercial?



It did feel like that, and some of the shots, I was surprised they weren't sharper... so maybe he was going with a slower shutter speed because he wanted to accentuate the motion,but it just looked dull... and I think he was using an 8-15 fisheye... so maybe that was it... but I think you kick up the iso... UNLESS THE HIGHER ISO PERFORMANCE IS BLAH!


----------



## mkabi (Sep 16, 2014)

I suspect that this video was also taken with the 7D camera... the slow mo isn't bad (they only did it once when the bike passes through the water once)... 

Also, you can see moire/aliasing in the snow... lol...


----------



## Roo (Sep 16, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I just sat through about 20 minutes of it. He is very biased, and when he can muster any compliments they are all backhanded in nature. He makes a few points, but overall, it is like listening to nails on a chalkboard because he is so openly contemptuous.
> 
> sek
> 
> ...



You did better than me. I only lasted 4 minutes (and I want that time back!) and shut it when he started on the sensor (It has the same number of pixels and PDAF so it must be the 70D sensor). I was looking for a 70-200 2.8 comparison the other day and found his (skipped through a lot of the 23 minutes) in which he was equally contemptuous of Canon. 23 minutes of rambling review and he glosses over AF performance saying he can't test it. I wish I could find something positive to say about his reviews but...


----------



## Tugela (Sep 16, 2014)

This is what the 7D2 is going to have to compete against (among others):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_LzX6S0Pac

Not.....
going.....
to.....
happen.....
......

Canon have dropped the ball and are at the back of the pack now.


----------



## ewg963 (Sep 17, 2014)

wookiee2cu said:


> On paper the spec's look really impressive, if it ends up being as good as it looks I imagine it may take a few sales away from the 1DX. You could purchase 2 (1 for back up) and a very nice piece of glass for the amount of the 1DX. I know the 1DX has some more features and better weather sealing but I don't think that will matter to a lot of potential buyers; will be interesting to see what happens.


The 1DX and the 7dII are two whole different markets but I'm not taking anything away from the 7DII because it will attract more budget minded shooters. The jury is out on the high ISO results.


----------

